# Not my day. Almost ripped the engine offa me skiff. Long



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

where i come from if your not breaking things your just not having fun   hope you get it put back together with little fuss


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a wishbone bracket that moves the shifting dog. (no clutch) It may just be pulled loose. I would check the drive shaft to make sure it is straight and replace the impeller while you have it apart. If there is very much time on the engine, now would be a good time to install a re-seal kit.

Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have started wearing the kill switch cord. It may not have helped in this case, but good insurance.

Frank_S


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Mark, breaking things makes me sad, I hope it goes back together with little fuss as well. I will say this, Tohatsu has a great online parts system. 

http://www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com/

Frank, thanks for the insight. I'll pull the LU today and hopefully I can see the wishbone bracket you're talking about, and can get to it to replace/repair. I hope I don't have to open the LU. I have never done so before. The engine has probably 250 hours or so, and I will order an impeller as well.

After yesterday, I will never run without the kill cord. It scared the beejeezus out of me. I sat there in the water on the sandbar for a good 10 minutes just greatful I didn't get tossed, lose the motor, or worse. I was about to :'( and a pair of Porpi came up about 6' from me, blew, and about made me soil my shorts for a second time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

of course i was only kidding about breaking things and having fun  seems like everytime i'm out i either lose or break something  trip to the rally cost me a $80 transducer so i can definitely relate to your frustrations [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> After yesterday, I will never run without the kill cord. It scared the beejeezus out of me.


It seems that for the most part there are two types of boaters, those of us that always wear a kill switch because we have a story like yours, and those that don't wear a kill switch and don't have a story like yours...yet. I wear a kill switch now. Glad you weren't hurt and hope the damage is less than you fear.

BTW was you motor locked down? I've hit some things pretty hard but had the motor kick up.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

The motor only locks when in reverse. It did kick up, and landed sideways, and I'm not sure if it caught the sand when coming back down, which broke the bracket, or if the initial impact did it. I've grounded the skiff trying to cross bars before, no biggie, and have also kicked it up running over logs and stuff. Nothing like this has ever happened to me. I was never grounded and never saw mud flumes, I could see the bottom fine. I was in over 18" of water, running. I've ran it skinnier than that.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Weird. I wonder if someone threw in a cinder block or something. Sucks one way or another. Best of luck. Let us know what the verdict is on the motor.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great attitude !!!!!!!!!!!!
did not let it ruin your day--impressive

my k.i.s.s. method is never lock the lower unit down
and no stainless props

and i do not recall why--and that s my story...............................


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Welp, been busy as heck lately and just got around to wrenching on the 'Hatsu.

Pulled the lower unit and the shaft is straight and true, so that's good. Pulled the water pump out so I could get to the lower shift rod. The shift rod pulled right out of the LU, and on the business end (bottom) is only a wedge that pushes between the clutch and bevel gear in the lower unit. I massaged it back into place and it shifts fine, so that's a relief. Nice design there. I was able to pull and straighten the upper shift rod. Pulling it and Getting it re-connected to the shift lever under the carb was a pain!

So, my list of parts needed are:

Lower Shift rod
Right Side Lower Bracket 
5 Rubber Motor mount snubbers 
Assorted pins, clips, and bolts
And an impeller.

Whew. I hope it goes back together as easy as it came apart. I can smell the anti-sieze now. :


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey that's great news! Probably still a few $$ but it could be worse. Check that wedge though, make sure it is not deformed. If it is you could have problems shifting.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

The wedge wasn't deformed at all. The way it was designed allows it to pull right out of the gears without hurting anything. 

Parts came in at under $100, which surprised me. And $25 of that was water pump, which it really didn't need. $15 for 3 days shipping from Japan. Really user friendly online parts ordering from Tohatsu!

Tried to order the parts last night using the credit card, and the wife busted me. So it looks like I have to wait 'till Thursday.

Damn Velcro Wallet makes too much noise. ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working out for you.  I'll bet anyone could go through an entire box of bandaids learning about all the bad things that can jump up and bite you while you're towing down the road, on the water, or just trying to load up the trailer and get back home...  It will leave you with some good stories, though.  Many, many years ago I had a small micro (a 12' Wondercraft for anyone that remembers them) powered with a 9.5 Johnson.  I had a tiller extension that had a nasty habit of occasionally coming loose at odd moments while you were at speed.  That business of wide open and out of control isn't funny if you're the one in the rodeo...  I don't think they had kill switches back then for little motors (or I was too dumb to know about them...).


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Any ideas?


Yeah, wear your kill lanyard!!!  ... Glad you weren't hurt, parts can be replaced.

All the talk about running shallow never hear anyone say it's dangerous, well here's your proof!

-T


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Damn Velcro Wallet makes too much noise.   ;D


LOL! That reminds me about a joke involving kilts and sheep.... ;D

Tell the wife it's either this or a new boat!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Welp, ordered my parts from Tohatsu on Monday. Got them Wednesday.  
She went back together without issue on Thursday, and resumed her normal duty of shuttling me and the family to what the kids have dubbed 'Dinosaur Island', below. Our swimming hole. She's Running/Shifting as new and no bad vibes.

I love this little skiff.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

she does have a cool look about her


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Nothing better than parts going together right the first time!


----------

